# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Favourite and Hated Dingle?

## tammyy2j

Who is your favourite Dingle?

My favourite choice is Chas. My hated is Debbie.

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Favourite is Cain. Most hated is Sam. Or Debbie.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Favourite,oooohh....difficult,i like Cain,Marlon,and Chas most really,and i also like the rest,but if i had to choose it would be Cain i think.
Most hated is probably Debbie.

----------


## Kim

Fave is Chas and hated is Shadrack.

----------


## Katy

i love them all, favourite is probably cain hated is probably sam, he does my head in.

----------


## Jemma

Favourite is Chas and most hated is Sam!

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Looks like Sam's popular!   :Lol:   :Moonie:

----------


## Tamzi

Favourite is Chas and most hated is either Sam or Alice
xxx

----------


## chance

fave is zak and i hate debbie

----------


## samantha nixon

i like all of them but fav debbie, belle and sarah and hated shadrack

----------


## angelle

lisa dingle is the best that family would fall apart without her cains the worst mean and all that

----------


## Debbie Meadows

Faviorite is Chas most hate shadrach, Sam, Debbie

----------


## amyd2002

fave is charity hated is sam

----------


## Trinity

Fav - again is Charity, most hated it Shadrach

----------


## dddMac1

fave is zak not sure about my most hated

----------


## chers

favourite is chas i hate well i do not really know

----------


## sheilamarie

My fave has got to be  sarah and bell most hated DEBBIE (hiss booo ) 



                                        i mean how could you not love yur owen 
                                                               kid
                                                          give  sarah  to andy 
                                                                  at least andy loves
                                                                             her

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

Fave is Chas and hated is Shadrack

----------


## feelingyellow

fave is del, used to be chas and debbie but chas was such a cow to del and debbie is such a hypocrit! most hated sam and alice, they must be the slowest, boringest people in the world!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Hate Debbie but i like all the rest of the Dingles the same really.

----------


## xStephaniex

my fave is........dum dum duuuuuuuuuum chas  :Big Grin:  lol....and recently i like belle how funny is tht little girl !!! *quote your not funnny !!!* lol....anyway erm i hateeeeee debbie !!! she is so wingey !!

----------


## shannisrules

my favorite has to be chas my most hated is probably sam he does nothing for emmerdale

----------


## Bree

my fave has to be chas or del i cant chose right now most hated was emily but its debbie shes so nasty

----------


## Katy

Changed my mind. Belle is definatly my new favourite Dingle.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Changed my mind. Belle is definatly my new favourite Dingle.


lol yeah i love the new actress who plays her! she's a bit squeaky but loads better then the old one and this may sound crazy but i think her and daz would make a really good couple   :Love:

----------


## shannisrules

yeah that doe sound crazy there is a big age difference but they make good friends

----------


## Bree

> they make good friends


yeah they do i like bell and daz they are so funny togther

----------

